

My Post-Startup School 2007 Video - Xobni, Justin.tv, Dropbox, Divvyshot in March 2007 - vlad
http://vimeo.com/3170520

======
vlad
I just found tape from that day, and edited it over the past three. See
Justin.TV one week after launch. Also, see the first 'office' of Dropbox and
Xobni in California. It's very funny, and shows why I want to live in
California.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Great video vlad. Brings back a lot of memories for me personally (startup
school 08).

You should move to California if you get the chance. It was the best 9 months
or so of my life. It's a culture you can't replicate and it's a ton of fun.

~~~
vlad
Thanks Jason! I will!

